# Christmas Eve Liturgy



## dannyhyde (Dec 22, 2006)

For any who imbide of the Continental Reformed spirit of the season, what does your liturgy look like for Christmas Eve/Christmas?

We use a modified version of the "Festival of Nine Lessons & Carols." You'll even notice the Christmas Prayer from the 1563 Church Order of Heidelberg included:

http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/this-lords-day-ourc/


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

The CRC I currently attend will be having a choir led "liturgy".( if you can call it that) We've also been marking the Advent season with the lighting of candles and such. Our pastor has been preaching out of the text in Isaiah where Christ is called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, and Prince of Peace. His sermons have been focusing on each of these names.

Sunday being Christmas eve we won't be having the usual Christmas day service that has been common in the past.(Although I've only been here a year and was sick last Christmas so I'm only going on what I've heard about past Chrismas seasons as far as that is concerned)


----------

